# My New Bike



## billybob7088 (Sep 29, 2007)

Just got it a few weeks ago. Havent been able to post pic's till now. Was out riding so much. Its a little big for me at the stand over but top tube fits great.Its a 54cm with a 
55.5cm top tube. Rides smooth for full aluminum frame. Has great acceleration which is expected. I just love it.

Has anyone else ever seen this color sceme out on the road or own one personally,


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I like the paint job. The second picture was a good addition, because the first photo makes it look black and orange (at least on my monitor). I've only seen pictures of that paint job on-line, but I haven't seen one on the road. I hope you enjoy it. I've heard good things about how the aluminum Merckx frames ride.


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

I haven't seen that color combo in the aluminum race series, most are black/red or black/blue which is what I have. Do you know what year the frameset is? I had a lot of fun selecting all the parts for my build up and when I finally got it done spring was already over, but riding it now I know the wait was worth it!


----------



## billybob7088 (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes the Race does come in those colors but mine is the Racing. Different frame all together. Model year is 2006. Either way still havent seen another around. Seen one Team SC in local group thats about it. I know there are other Merckx's around my town just not that many let alone one in my color. Thats one of the major reasons I bought it.


----------

